# I love the Muppets



## Wild Bill (May 26, 2010)

Gambling, booze, and smoking!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxTmOOvigJY

Screw you PETA!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKt3MimRAcs

Check out the rebel flag in the background.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4TRvYAy ... re=related

Songs about prostitutes and stalking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUCM5nK87mE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0DV4yHz6FQ

All of the hand wringers would crap bricks if this show where on today.


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 26, 2010)

Good choices, but I think these are my favorites! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JruqUIjl5Sw
Ya gotta love Gonzo and his chickens!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m0yCM5uhQU
Love the tune.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIWpqSajYPM&feature=related
Slobber..

And the best character http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQj2NP25TIo


----------



## Carol (May 26, 2010)

No...this was the best character 

[yt]jxWvn53n35g[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 26, 2010)

Anyone who listens to this one will have in their head all day tomorrow!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdUeVAkzEas&feature=related


----------



## Carol (May 26, 2010)

I hate you!  

Sax and Violence!! 

[yt]CgfZVNv6w2E[/yt]


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 7, 2010)

We have season 1 and 2, they are treasures in our home.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jun 7, 2010)

Myself? Through the passing of decades I have become the old men in the balcony  both of them!
:bomb:

Besides - having vinegar instead of blood in your veins keeps down your Cholesterol and Triglycerides numbers.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2010)

Can you picture Marilyn Manson or Slipknot on any kids show nowadays?

[yt]rlfa-JCRAUM[/yt]


----------

